# I need help: best printing method for slogan tees and where to buy wholesale tall tee



## RealLifeTees (Feb 16, 2007)

Hello , i want to start selling Hip Hop t-shirts with original sayings, Example 
REAL
LIFE
G
i need advice on what would be the best printing method , A local company(i'm in Ft.Lauderdale FL) and a wholesaler of the Tall T-shirts that the Hip Hop crowd is wearing


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Welcome to the T-Shirt Forums!



> i need advice on what would be the best printing method


screen printing or vinyl transfers or screen printed transfers would all be good.



> A local company(i'm in Ft.Lauderdale FL)


screen printing will give you the best quality. You can find lots of screen printers near you in your local phone book yellow pages.



> a wholesaler of the Tall T-shirts that the Hip Hop crowd is wearing


There's proclub (available at proclubinc.com or proclubt-shirts.com) and wholesaledirectusa.com which carries several different brands.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Welcome tp the forums. Rodney gave some sound advice. I would check into ezscreenprint as a inexpensive way to start. you can always go bigger later.


----------



## RealLifeTees (Feb 16, 2007)

Rodney, u da shi$, thanx alot for the advice


----------

